# Moin moin



## Darkskorpi (26 Juni 2021)

Danke für die Aufnahme!
Ich erfreue mich immer am Sat 1 Frühstücksfernsehen.
Bin ich ein dan von Simone und freue mich auf die Rückkehr von Annika Lau. Die trug immer gerne Rock und Nylons!
Kann das einer bestätigen? Teilen?
Lieben Gruß


----------



## Rolli (26 Juni 2021)

Willkommen auf CB


----------



## General (26 Juni 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Tittelelli (26 Juni 2021)

Darkskorpi schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufnahme!
> Ich erfreue mich immer am Sat 1 Frühstücksfernsehen.
> Bin ich ein dan von Simone und freue mich auf die Rückkehr von Annika Lau. Die trug immer gerne Rock und Nylons!
> Kann das einer bestätigen? Teilen?
> Lieben Gruß



was du rauchen???:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## goofy10 (21 Juli 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------

